# Inspiration - where art comes from



## Arumbus (Mar 16, 2007)

Where do the inspirations for art come from?

Are there many other writers that are artist, or artists that are writers as may be the case, in these forums?

I write fantasy and it is usually inspired by some fantasy art, often my own but usually others.  Now when I do art it is almost *always* inspired by prose.  Are other artists wired that way?  I just find it interesting where artists get their inspiration.  Reply back with how your creaive process works.

Here is how it usually goes for me.  I'll use a recent example:

3:00 AM wake up this idea in my head of a girl (don't know who yet) on a beach about to be rescued after xxx (don't know that yet) years - toss and turn - not much sleep that night.  Images and snippets of words float in and out on my mind.

7:00 AM rush the shower cause I gotta write the idea down before work.  End up with something like this:



> The sun was just beginning to set as she reached the beach, its powerful white rays dyed with the yellows and oranges of Sola’s hair; the massive ball itself raging in hues and intensity, not unlike the fire she had left burning on the cliff.  Its new tint was so intense that it immediately impregnated the clouds and sky with gold and saffron streaks, which were picked up and reflected on the crest of each wave that slowly came crashing into the secluded lagoon, leaving a golden glow anywhere the wetness left traces on the sand.


 
The words have burned into my soul by this time and the image it has created in my my ....  well, they just won't get out.  I am haunted with it!  Can't wait to get home from work to start.

Then it is art art art every night and every weekend 'till done!

I end up with this:








Now it is back to the writing - the image has spoken to me!  It has told me a story!  The story was not their yet.  Aftet a week the short story or chapter is told.

In this case Leaving Penitence

So how does your creative process work?

Tell us about it!


----------



## Talysia (Mar 16, 2007)

My creative processes come largely from my stories - in fact, most of the artwork I've done recently has been character design to get a better idea of what my characters look like.  There are parts which are inspired by other things, though - I get a lot of ideas from nature, for example, and I get ideas about mythical creatures to draw from reading lots of books.

At one point, I've even been inspired by Chronicles.  I drew my new avatar pic specifically for use on this forum!


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm afraid I have no talent whatsoever for pictorial art, but I just wanted to put in a word here, on both the snippet of prose and on the art itself... both very impressive -- simply beautiful! The prose is a little overly lush for certain things, but to me it seems to fit perfectly the sort of Romantic (speaking historically) tone that the art itself also achieves (without, however, losing a great deal of realism in the composition and detail a neat balance, that!). So -- just wanting to put in some kudos on this. Thank you very much for sharing them here...


----------



## Arumbus (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words J.D.!  I was a bit afraid (and still are) the predilection here may slant more to Sci-Fi... and I figured most would be more interested in writing than art. To me, well, there is not one without the other.  Even in reading images pop into my head.

Thank you again. - Rick


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 17, 2007)

Actually, there's more of a slant here (as in the outside world) toward fantasy for now, though we do have a sizeable (and growing) sf contingent as well as those who read both. So you should have no problem finding people to discuss your work with.

As for the art itself -- hmmmm. Perhaps it's just me, but (aside from the historical sorts of classifications) I don't tend to demarcate art into different genres such as fantasy, sf, mainstream, etc. Too much of the art of the past has had plenty of fantastic elements or distortion, from the early art of Babylonia to the exaggerated physical aspects of Hogarth to Dali and on through Giger ... let alone the pre-Raphaelites! Beautiful art is beautiful art, whatever the subject matter....


----------



## Arumbus (Mar 17, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Beautiful art is beautiful art, whatever the subject matter....


 
Agreed!... just as beautiful writing is beautiful writing regardless of genre!  ‘course it is all in the interpretation and taste.  But that is what makes us human. Diversity!  Diversity and the appreciation of diversity.  Ye gads I am glad of that there is diversity. If there was not there would be no meaning of “good” or “bad”.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 4, 2007)

*I often get my ideas for paintings from the most unusual things, I can be on a walk, see a structure and get an idea.
I too often get ideas from my art from other peoples work, it can just be the way a person or animal is sprawled or I see a dragon in thier work and feel the will to re-work it in my own style.
I also get ideas from nature, I love incorperating things like butterflys into my work, I also get tonings from animals, like the way muscles work from big cats.*


----------



## macmcrae (Apr 12, 2007)

That page screams at me ..... I know how to use poser .... and my  hand modeling is wonky!!!!


----------



## darkwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Usually, my inspiration comes from other artists or photographs. Sometimes it will come from something I see on the streets, but there's just not a lot here in the city that inspires fantasy.

When it comes to other artists, I may see a character, a pose, or a background that calls out to me. From that point on, I begin drawing on the ideas behind the element that caught me to shape it and rework it into my own style and my own unique image.

A lot of people think that being inspired by another artist is "stealing ideas" and so forth, but in truth, almost every artist is inspired by other artists in some way, shape or form. I personally draw on a large pool of different artists and styles when creating my own work.

When it comes to writing, yes, I've taken characters from my stories and turned them into art. My current computer wallpaper is one example of one of my story characters brought to life. Now if I can just get back to writing and finish the bloody book....oh well. 

Darkwolf


----------



## Talysia (Jun 26, 2007)

Talysia said:


> At one point, I've even been inspired by Chronicles. I drew my new avatar pic specifically for use on this forum!


 
I feel as though I should correct myself - or maybe update this would be a better term - as I've since changed my avatar pic.  My former avatar was a picture of falling autumn leaves.


----------

